# Astuces pour le Terminal.app



## hegemonikon (13 Mars 2003)

Je viens de trouver un petit site sympa pour initier les débutants aux Terminal Apple

 ------&gt; par ici ! 

Enjoy !


----------



## maousse (13 Mars 2003)

ouais, ils y a de bons trucs à y piocher, merci pour le lien


----------



## iManu (15 Mars 2003)

Yep, très bien...
A garder!


----------



## decoris (15 Mars 2003)

pas mal du tout en effet...


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

En effet utile.


----------



## pem (17 Mars 2003)

Il y trois trucs qu'ils ont oubliés : tapez emacs, puis Mêta (touche esc) X (gardez appuyé escape puis appuyez sur x), m-x apparait en bas de l'écran puis tapez "Tetris", "Gomoku" ou "Psy" (sans les accents bien sûr) et admirez, ca marche depuis la bêta de MacOS X...


----------



## pem (17 Mars 2003)

J'oublias : à la place de "tetris", on peut taper "phases-of-moon" ou "life" (pour élever des Alien mais j'y comprends rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Autre chose : je me suis trompé dans mon post précédent : les noms gomoku, tetris et psy ne  *prennent pas de majuscules* .


----------



## pem (17 Mars 2003)

Après une rapide recherche sur le forum, je tombe aussi sur "snake" comme jeu dans emacs...


----------



## tehem (17 Mars 2003)

pour life, y a rien a comprendre: tu le lance et tu regarde.
c'est juste un algo de proliferation de cellule.
un truc du genre un cellule toute seule meurt, 3 cellules cotes a cote, celle du milieu meurt... etc 
a la limite ca pourrait presque faire un economiseur d'ecran...


----------

